# 8 hour trip of cold fun



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Went out this morning and was at sikes by 7. Fished both sides of the bridge and it produce 3 fish, the 2 biggest being 4.5lbs,4.25lbs and a 13 inch. Pickens produced nothing but wind burn and great conversation. And the wall behind the stadium was a self therapudic time producing 2 nice fish coming in around 2.5lbs. All in all the day was great despite the wind and cold weather which is never enough to keep me away. Going again tomorrow and will be starting out at the wall if anyone wants to join.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

What type of fish? Sheepshead? 

Sounds like a good day of fishing!


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes sheepshead.. .guess that would be an important detail of the trip huh. Trying to upload pics but it will not load at the moment.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

What baits were you using? Also, can you narrow down where you caught fish? I am new to this area, fishing saltwater. Thanks in advance.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

dsj1000 said:


> What baits were you using? Also, can you narrow down where you caught fish? I am new to this area, fishing saltwater. Thanks in advance.


I was using shore crabs that I caught and as far as places to fish I recommend going to bob sikes bridge ( beach bridge ).


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice
Whyme


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll definitely be there Saturday.


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> I was using shore crabs that I caught and as far as places to fish I recommend going to bob sikes bridge ( beach bridge ).


Since I am not familiar with this area, can you help me with the spot to concentrate on, and how to get the wife there without too much trouble? Appreciate the help in advance. If you want, you can send me email. Thanks big time! :thumbup:


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Maybe a rookie question here, but what do you mean by shore crabs? We've targeted sheepshead the last two seasons with very little luck...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## t time (Mar 6, 2015)

Great catch


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job on the sheep's ! 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

ALtoAK said:


> Maybe a rookie question here, but what do you mean by shore crabs? We've targeted sheepshead the last two seasons with very little luck...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


We always used fiddler crabs. I don't know if shore crabs are the same.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------

